# Critique My Junior Buck



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

This is my junior buck that t will breed to about a quarter of my does. What do ya'll think of him, he is five months old and a triplet. What are his pros and cons and what sort of does should I breed to him? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention that he is a commercial buck.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im no help with structure , but he certainly is handsome


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks I'm super excited to see how he grows out! I only hope he gets a little longer.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

He's a pretty nice buck IMO but I'm still learning on what to look for (we've had goats for 11 yrs but we just got serious with boers and not just a bunch of breeds)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I like the amount of bone he has and I like his height. Like you said he could use a little length and also a little width in his chest floor. He has a nice twist. I personally think he is a well put together buck and I would be happy with him as a herd sire. Congrats on the new buck.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! Okay so I should try to breed him to wide and long does?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes for sure


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree. Very nice buck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I'd be happy to breed that guy our does! Your going to end up with some fun color!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!! And to make it even better he is a home grown buck. ( the only tricky thing is breeding him to unrelated does)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is nice.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations on breeding such a nice buck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How many does do you have? I have a buck kid that I really like and actually like better then his sire. I have thought about keeping him but not sure if it is smart. I will not use him till fall 2016. But I will only have about 12 does and 5 of them would be related to him so I am not sure it's worth keeping him and another buck.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks I'm super happy with the stock that I'm starting to raise!! I've got about 45 breeding does and about 15 are related to him.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck with him I really think he is going to be really nice.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks! If you think your buck kid is really nice, then give home a go. He might complement the does he's not related to.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Tha KS I am still thinking about it. I have him listed for sale and I guess if he doesn't sale then I will keep him. Since I just started at the end of august and have been buying all my goats and retaining all doe kids I really should sell some so I make a little money back.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Ah I see.


----------



## SarJMacc (Jun 24, 2015)

Blackheadedboers said:


> This is my junior buck that t will breed to about a quarter of my does. What do ya'll think of him, he is five months old and a triplet. What are his pros and cons and what sort of does should I breed to him? Thanks in advance!!!


I like him. He has good width and muscle mass. I'd like to see him elongated some. His length makes it seem as if he has more muscle, but that could come with age. He is a little steep, but as long as there were no birthing complications then it wouldn't be an issue. Very correct, nice buck.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I thought he was pretty nice; but it's kinda hard to judge your own goats.


----------

